# Brockton Guardian Angels! You guys are gonna love this shit!



## csauce777

You guys are gonna have a blast with this! A kid in one of my classes was bragging about his nightly exploits with the Brockton Guardian Angels, and was VERY excited about their new "patrol vehicle." This website is a gold mine! Training manuals, Arrest manuals, use of force. Its endless enjoyment. Make sure you have at least an hour to view this stuff or you are short-changing yourself! For a teaser...see the attached pics.

http://www.brucespad.com/maga

For the extremely interested...check youtube! hahahahaha





=

http://www.brucespad.com/ArrestForce.pdf


----------



## Dan Stark

The logo came complete with bullet-holes? Awesome. Great theme music too.

I had no idea that is what Sniper looked like either.

edit: 


> Brockton Chapter Leader and Massachusetts Regional Coordinator Jim "Ajax" Cardella is leaving us to pursue a career as a police officer. Asst. Chapter Leader Bruce "Phoenix" Burleson is taking over Jim's roles effective 3/30/12. We are sorry to see Jim go, but we are happy he has found a job in his chosen field;


On a side note, there is going to be an opening for BACKGROUND INVESTIGATOR soon on that department. haha

Just busting balls, Jim could be a good guy for all we know. At least we know that the PHOENIX is truly rising.


----------



## lofu

I love the fact that while he was filming his video it sounded like there was a street race going on in the background. 

Also, what kind of whacked idiot puts his plate on the Internet for everyone to see?


----------



## massram

What a gem. The radio codes are absolutely priceless. So is the chapter in the manual on "Codenames". And the "manual" on "establishing new neural pathways". Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## Johnny Law

Hahahahahahahahahahah! Those logos are held on with kitchen magnets! I feel with my ability to read thoroughly, I can become the next Curtis Sliwa.


----------



## csauce777

massram said:


> What a gem. The radio codes are absolutely priceless. So is the chapter in the manual on "Codenames". And the "manual" on "establishing new neural pathways". Thanks for sharing this.


I knew you guys would like it. Hahahahaha. Classic shit! If you look at the pics, some of the guys have cuff cases with no cuffs! Which is smart, actually.


----------



## LGriffin

An electric car, music to get me pumped, logo's affixed with duct tape and refrigerator magnets as well as a totally original inspirational quote! Where the hell do I sign up?



> _*"If everyone sat around waiting for someone else to solve our problems, no one would ever solve them... It's up to ordinary citizens who are willing to take a stand!"*_--Bruce "Phoenix" Burleson, Mass. Regional Coordinator / Brockton Chapter Commander


----------



## Killjoy

Only a short jaunt from whacked-out Toyota to this:










Then the criminals will truly fear you!


----------



## 263FPD

So if I read this correctly on their web page? Their leader is going to be a cop?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

Is it me, of was the door logo attached with Scotch tape, and the trunk logo with duct tape?

My favorite pic from the website;


----------



## Johnny Law

Delta784 said:


> Is it me, of was the door logo attached with Scotch tape, and the trunk logo with duct tape?


I didn't see any tape, but the round dark things on the logos are fridge magnets!


----------



## cc3915

Wonder when their next RTT starts?


----------



## Guest

Too bad the website doesn't have a discussion board we could carpet bomb.


----------



## CJIS

For once I am at a loss for words.


----------



## ArchAngel2

I think those are my missing fridge magnets on the car door......


----------



## niteowl1970

cc3915 said:


> Wonder when their next RTT starts?


They're awaiting funding from their joint allowances and graduation money.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

263FPD said:


> So if I read this correctly on their web page? Their leader is going to be a cop?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


...and I can't get on? FML.


----------



## niteowl1970

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> ...and I can't get on? FML.


This guy could of gotten a high score on the CS exam and be a combat vet for all we know... Just sayin

Or... He could be planning on applying for a job and assumes that with that kind of padding in his resume he's got it in the bag.


----------



## Guest

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> ...and I can't get on? FML.


"Pursue a career" doesn't mean he was appointed anywhere....I could say that I'm going to pursue a career on the PGA tour, that doesn't meant it's going to happen.


----------



## niteowl1970

I'm sure gangs like MS-13 lay low when these guys come around.


----------



## LongRoadAhead

Something tells me this kid hasn't spent much time in Brockton prior to this...


----------



## Guest

How long before they find one of these guys burglarized, sodomized and duct taped to a telephone pole.


----------



## niteowl1970

The homeowner complained about the paperboy throwing the newspaper in the yard instead of putting it on the porch like he asked. These guys will adjust his attitude or die trying.


----------



## sdb29

An exciting new service offered by the Guardian Angels!

Traffic Sign Executive Protection!! or TSEP

In this case the Angels are protecting a "Keep Right" sign, but be assured that the Guardian Angels do not embrace any particular viewpoint and will offer "Traffic Sign Executive Protection" TSEP to any sign requesting such protection, no matter what it's political views.

Also another exciting new service is the plainclothes section of the TSEP Division. Several highly trained operatives are scattered through the photo. Can YOU pick them out?

Geez why do they make it so easy?


----------



## Usa8235

God help the Dept. and town/city that gets this


----------



## LGriffin

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> ...and I can't get on? FML.


Maybe it's time you let yourself go and trade in your sparkly shorts for a red beret so that you too can talk about ultimate superhero's and "Coordinate group efforts to save the world."



I don't see him fitting in on the job but i'll bet if you do a little digging, you'll find that he's here.


----------



## Falcon57

LGriffin said:


> Maybe it's time you let yourself go and trade in your sparkly shorts for a red beret so that you too can talk about ultimate superhero's and "Coordinate group efforts to save the world."
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see him fitting in on the job but i'll bet if you do a little digging, you'll find that he's here.


Mother of God...
I've actually been in classes with this kid Had no clue about his alter ego as some kind of ghetto batman and yeah and the department he's been CONDITIONALLY sponsored to the R/I academy by would almost certainly take a dim view of this type of behavior.


----------



## Guest

Falcon57 said:


> Mother of God...
> I've actually been in classes with this kid Had no clue about his alter ego as some kind of ghetto batman and yeah and the department he's been CONDITIONALLY sponsored to the R/I academy by would almost certainly take a dim view of this type of behavior.


Perhaps an anonymous e-mail with pictures attached from a throw-away Yahoo account is in order?


----------



## Falcon57

Delta784 said:


> Perhaps an anonymous e-mail with pictures attached from a throw-away Yahoo account is in order?


You might have something there Delta...


----------



## LGriffin

Falcon57 said:


> Mother of God...
> I've actually been in classes with this kid Had no clue about his alter ego as some kind of ghetto batman and yeah and the department he's been CONDITIONALLY sponsored to the R/I academy by would almost certainly take a dim view of this type of behavior.


According to his FB page, Superman is the ultimate superhero but given the fact that his page isn't locked down, and his media exposure, how on Earth could they not know? They have to know!
Mr Magoo could find this info!


----------



## HistoryHound

Delta784 said:


> Perhaps an anonymous e-mail with pictures attached from a throw-away Yahoo account is in order?


I've got a feeling that if someone from that department isn't on here; then, they've surely been directed to this thread. MassCops reminds me of that line in Ocean's 11 where Benedict tells Tess in his casino someone is always watching. I'd say the same could be said about this site.


----------



## Falcon57

LGriffin said:


> According to his FB page, Superman is the ultimate superhero but given the fact that his page isn't locked down, how on Earth could they not know? They have to know!
> Mr Magoo could find this info!


I can only hope so.


----------



## LGriffin

It's as easy as running James Cardella through google and then narrowing down the search with additional details like Massachusetts or Bridgewater.

Oops, now he'll be linked to masscops. Damn shame.


----------



## NorthshoreWannabe

He'll get on soon... I'm sure Chief Barrill will hire him in a heartbeat... Think the two of them could be related??


----------



## 7costanza

Wow, Screech has come a long way since Saved By The Bell.


----------



## LGriffin

NorthshoreWannabe said:


> He'll get on soon... I'm sure Chief Barrill will hire him in a heartbeat... Think the two of them could be related??


Who?
http://www.townofrutland.org/Pages/RutlandMA_Police/index


----------



## Dan Stark

NorthshoreWannabe said:


> He'll NEVER get on... I'm sure Chief Haapakoski would laugh him out of his office in a heartbeat...


Double Fixed. Haap is R9


----------



## Irishpride

Delta784 said:


> My favorite pic from the website;


Mine too, if somebody took a poke at this guy I'd be inclined to charge them 265/13K, and I'm not insinuating that he's over 60.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

does the badge say
- fugitive frecovery agent
- private detective
- special officer or
- IM A FUCKING MORON


----------



## justanotherparatrooper




----------



## mpd61

Ah listen foks....

Please give "Captain" Cardella the proper respect that he has earned by rising to that rank...Just saying,
It took me 5 &1/2 years to make E-6 by the age of 25!


----------



## LGriffin

No, i've seen that badge before. Where the heck was it? 
Oh that's right, it was on E


----------



## CJIS

This is Gold. It just keeps getting better and better. The sad thing is these GA see that they are doing nothing wrong and think they are acting perfectly within reason.


----------



## Guest

CJIS said:


> This is Gold. It just keeps getting better and better. The sad thing is these GA see that they are doing nothing wrong and think they are acting perfectly within reason.


They aren't doing anything wrong, they're actually providing free entertainment, and I personally appreciate it.


----------



## LGriffin

Delta784 said:


> They aren't doing anything wrong, they're actually providing free entertainment, and I personally appreciate it.


Amen but where's the Springfield Chapter? That's discrimination! There's certainly a need and the guys are become bored with the flaggers.


----------



## niteowl1970

LGriffin said:


> Amen but where's the Springfield Chapter? That's discrimination! There's certainly a need and the guys are become bored with the flaggers.


Maybe the GA could stand with the flaggers to make sure they don't get harassed.


----------



## JMody

This shit is amazing!!! I am sitting on the desk right now dying laughing. My Lt. comes in and goes what the hell is wrong with you. Now he's pissing himself in hysterics too!


----------



## Irishpride

"Arrest Force is only to be used when arresting someone for committing a crime (a misdemeanor crime in your presence or a felony crime with reasonable suspicion)"

From the 1st page of the Arrest Force Manual! All I can say is HOLY SHIT!!!!!!


----------



## Dan Stark

Nothing busts punks like: I'm a little teapot short and stout.

-Sent from my smarty phone while bustin' punks.


----------



## sdb29

We are here to examine the Arrest Force Manual in preparation for Murder Death Kill.


----------

